# Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

					Phononic hat mit dem Hex 2.0 seinen zweiten CPU-Kühler veröffentlicht, der auf ein Peltier-Element in der Bodenplatte setzt. Erneut verspricht man sich damit eine hohe Kühlleistung auf kleinem Raum, immerhin wird nur ein 92 mm kleiner Lüfter eingesetzt. Der Preis ist mit 125 Euro aber ziemlich hoch und die Leistung erscheint nur durchschnittlich.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*


----------



## BladerzZZ (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Leider zahlt man hier wohl den Preis für das Aussehen und auch ich muss sagen sieht echt gut aus und für Casemodder bestimmt auch interessant aber für den Preis ist das doch etwas hoch dann kauf ich mir lieber ne WaKü.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Allerdings muss ja das Peltierelement auch noch extra gekühlt werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Viel zu hoher Preis, das Ding muss schon eine echte WaKü übertrumpfen damit es sich lohnt und ich meine nicht die AiO-Lösungen, diese Anschlüsse an der Seite sind aber sowas von unnötig. Der CPU-Lüfter wird vom BIOS geregelt und dreht nur so stark wie es sein Muss, Heutzutage können (alle?) Boards sogar Manuelle Einstellungen im BIOS haben.

Finde keine Kaufgrund für das Ding, für den halben Preis und wenn die Kühlleistung stimmt, dann vielleicht, aber auch für weniger als 60€ gibt es schon sehr gute Kühler auf dem Markt.


----------



## wiffl (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Wohl nur was für Leute denen die Optik im Inneren wichtig ist.


----------



## flotus1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*


Schade. Wieder mal nichts mit einem innovativen Kühlkonzept. Das hätte der Hersteller doch irgendwann während der Entwicklung selbst merken müssen. Verstehe immer nicht wieso solche nicht konkurrenzfähigen Produkte dann trotzdem auf den Markt geworfen werden. Das schadet doch nur der Marke und dem Ruf der Technologie.


----------



## wiffl (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Das Produkt auf dem Markt ist einfach eine Option. Du musst es ja nicht kaufen.
Wirklich schaden tut das glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich.
Unwissende würden wohl sowieso zu klassischen Kühlern greifen.


----------



## bootzeit (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

6 Pin PCI/e Stromanschluss an nem CPU Kühler....geht´s noch .


----------



## flotus1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

"Du musst es ja nicht kaufen" ist so ziemlich das schwächste Argument das es für ein Produkt überhaupt geben kann.
Das ist wie sich auf das Recht zur freien Meinungsäußerung zu berufen wenn alle der Meinung sind man rede nur Stuss. Dass man von Rechts wegen sagen darf was man will macht das Gesagte nicht besser.


----------



## LudwigX (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

@flotus:  
Es war schon vor der Entwicklung klar,  dass das System überhaupt nichts wird.  
Aber das ist egal,  denn die meisten Verbraucher wissen das nicht.  Die sehen: "neue"  Kühltechnologie,  USB Anschluss ubd hoher Preis.  Das MUSS ja gut sein.   
Dann steht noch auf der Verpackung,  dass das Teil besser kühlt als 120mm Modelle (welche nur nen langsamen Lüfter hatten)  und schon geht's los.  

Ich wünschte ich hätte Unrecht,  aber die zahlreichen Threads zum Kickstarter zeigen etwas anderes


----------



## Chukku (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Die Peltir Technoloie ist durchaus interessant und hat auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Diese liegt aber definitiv nicht im PC Bereich.
Wenn man nur mal 5 Minuten darüber nachdenkt ist es eigentlich klar, warum das keine gute Idee sein kann:

Der Wirkungsgrad eines Peltirs ist relativ schlecht. Das bedeutet: Es werden deutlich mehr Watt Verlustwärme nach hinten abgegeben, als vorne effektiv gekühlt wird.
Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man einen geschlossenen Raum kühlen möchte, während man die Abwärme gleichzeitig in einen anderen Raum abführt, wo sie einen nicht stört. Und auch dann nur, wenn man auf ein Wartungsarmes Konzept angewiesen ist (sonst macht eine Klimaanlage mehr Sinn).
Z.B. wenn man ein geschlossenes, outdoor stehendes Automatengehäuse kühlen möchte, damit es sich in der Sonne nicht zu sehr aufheizt.

Einen Peltir auf einen CPU zu setzen, die zusätzliche Abwärme dann aber über den gleichen Kühler in das PC Gehäuse hinein abführen zu wollen, ist widersinnig und bewirkt nur eines: 
Die Kühllamellen (+Lüfter) müssen mehr Wärme abführen, als sie es ohne Peltir müssten... Wo soll da der Vorteil liegen?
(mit anderen Worten: der gleiche Kühler müsste theoretisch ohne Peltir besser kühlen als mit, wenn die entsprechenden Heatpipes auf die CPU geführt würden)

Evtl. könnte es Sinn machen, einen Peltir in ein Gehäuse zu integrieren (heisse Seite aussen, kalte Seite innen) um die PC Gehäusetemperatur im Allgemeinen zu reduzieren.
Ich bezweifle aber, dass das mehr bringt, als einfach einen Gehäuselüfter zu montieren...


----------



## DrOwnz (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Viel zu hoher Preis, das Ding muss schon eine echte WaKü übertrumpfen damit es sich lohnt und ich meine nicht die AiO-Lösungen,



naja selbst eine richtige wakü schafft es ja kaum eine gute LuKü zu übertrumpfen ... 

ich denke es würde schon reichen, wenn der Kühler mit ordentlichen Towern mithalten kann, das glaube ich aber kaum, vor allem wegen der zusätzlichen Abwärme die hier entsteht


----------



## ACDSee (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



DrOwnz schrieb:


> naja selbst eine richtige wakü schafft es ja kaum eine gute LuKü zu übertrumpfen ...



Ich glaube doch. Gerade wenn Hitzequellen recht stark sind und nah beieinander liegen, ist die Wakü enorm im Vorteil, da sie die Hitze abführen und anderswo auf großer Fläche ableiten kann.
Bestes Beispiel sind zwei Grafikkarten im Crossfire oder SLI-Verbund.  Ein großer Radiator, der weit weg von den GPUs hängt, erleichtert die Kühlung ernorm. 
Rein für eine CPU hat eine ausreichend dimensionierte Wasserkühlung immer bessere Temps bei gleicher Lautstärke als die Luftkühlung, einfach weil mehr Fläche da ist.
Das merkt man schon, wenn man die Spannung etwas anzieht.

Zum Thema:
Es gibt halt nichts, was es nicht gibt. Sogar Kühler mit intgrierter Hitzequelle. Wie man dafür Geld ausgeben kann ist mir ein Rätsel.
Das wäre ist etwa so sinnvoll, wie in einen transparenten Kühlschrank eine Solarzelle reinzustellen, die den Strom liefern soll um die Kühlung zu gewährleisten.
Und damit dieser Kühlschrank dann optimal kühlen kann, stellt man ihn in die Sonne. Ist die Grundannahme unsinnig, bringt auch deren Weiterentwicklung keine Punkte.


----------



## beercarrier (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Chukku schrieb:


> Die Peltir Technoloie ist durchaus interessant und hat auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Diese liegt aber definitiv nicht im PC Bereich.
> Wenn man nur mal 5 Minuten darüber nachdenkt ist es eigentlich klar, warum das keine gute Idee sein kann:
> 
> Der Wirkungsgrad eines Peltirs ist relativ schlecht. Das bedeutet: Es werden deutlich mehr Watt Verlustwärme nach hinten abgegeben, als vorne effektiv gekühlt wird.
> ...



das mit dem gehäuse hab ich mir auch gedacht, wäre theoretisch eine gute lösung, hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie gut das gehäuse isoliert ist. nur ist hardware eigentlich nicht so temperaturkritisch, da würde ich dann eher einen offenen aufbau mit großen kühlern gänzlich ohne bewegliche teile bevorzugen, ich denke das wäre günstiger, und wer das letzte grad zum benchen oder für 24/7oc braucht greift entweder zu stickstoff oder zur wakü.


----------



## SimonG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Chukku schrieb:


> Die Kühllamellen (+Lüfter) müssen mehr Wärme abführen, als sie es ohne Peltir müssten... Wo soll da der Vorteil liegen?
> (mit anderen Worten: der gleiche Kühler müsste theoretisch ohne Peltir besser kühlen als mit, wenn die entsprechenden Heatpipes auf die CPU geführt würden



So blöd ist die Idee gar nicht. Sinn der Sache ist, dass das Peltier Element hilft die Wärme in die Kühllamellen zu transportieren. Peltier Elemente sind nur einfach zu ineffizient, als das man das sinnvoll umsetzen könnte. Die Vor- und Nachteile heben sich quasi gegenseitig auf, sodass man schließlich nur einen unnötig komplizierten Turmkühler hat.


----------



## beercarrier (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Peltier-Element erreicht extreme -51degC! - YouTube

hab ich nach dem anschalten nicht für kurze zeit probleme mit kondenswasser? schaffen die heatpipes schnell genug den wärme übergang vom elemet in die luft? naja kaufen würde ich es nicht, aber ein test bei pcgh wäre nett.


----------



## flotus1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Ich hoffe mal ganz stark dass eine entsprechende Regelungstechnik verbaut ist die zu niedrige Temperaturen und damit einher gehendes Kondenswasser verhindert. Bei Eigenbau-Lösungen ist das ein echtes Problem, aber bei einem Gesamtpaket für 120€ sollte das schon gelöst sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Die Heatpipes des vorderen Lamellenturms enden zwischen der kalten Seite des Peltiers und der CPU. Dieser Kühler kann also nur schwerlich unter Raumtemperatur kühlen, weil dann die durch den vorderen Lammellenturm streichende Luft die kalte Seite des Peltiers erwärmt.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Peltierelemente haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung wenn man sie mit einer guten Wasserkühlung im Zaum hält. Dann braucht man aber gute und leistungsfähige Peltierelemente, die haben dann 240W und nicht die popligen 35W, wie bei dem komischen Kühler. Alles in allem Geldverschwendung, einen Luftkühler mit 35W Verbrauch und verhältnißmäßig schlechter Leistung bracht keiner (außer für das Ego).



beercarrier schrieb:


> hab ich nach dem anschalten nicht für kurze zeit probleme mit kondenswasser?



Bei diesem (schlechten) Spielzeug nein, bei den Kühlungen, die unter Umgebungstemperatur gehen (Peltier, Kompressor usw.) allerdings schon. Die Lösung ist den Sockel zu isolieren und ihn in Schaumstoff usw. einzuwickeln (Vorsicht bei der Unterseite des Mainboards!).


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



DrOwnz schrieb:


> naja selbst eine richtige wakü schafft es ja kaum eine gute LuKü zu übertrumpfen ...



Du scheinst nie eine richtige Wakü gehabt zu haben


----------



## beercarrier (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Heatpipes des vorderen Lamellenturms enden zwischen der kalten Seite des Peltiers und der CPU. Dieser Kühler kann also nur schwerlich unter Raumtemperatur kühlen, weil dann die durch den vorderen Lammellenturm streichende Luft die kalte Seite des Peltiers erwärmt.



naja ist halt die frage was schneller ist, die cpu beim erhitzen oder das peltierelement beim kühlen. etwas nach dem einschalten mag das ja gehen aber die cpu fängt ja auch erstmal bei raumtemparatur an, höchstens ein zeitverzögerter start des peltier würde gehen. wobei ich es auch schon mal geschafft habe eine 95W cpu unter luft im idle (ich weiß keine 95W) stabil auf einem delta 10 kelvin zu halten und unter last auf >40 kelvin. fragt man sich schon wo der vorteil liegen könnte.


----------



## dustyjerk (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Wenn ich Peltier-Element lese denke ich immer wieder an den Coolermaster V10, und der war auch damals schon eher mau...   Scheinbar funktioniert dieses Kühlkonzept einfach auf CPU-Kühlern nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## pirat26 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Hmmm es war glaube ich 1997 oder 1998, da haben ich schon mit den Peltier Elementen an meinem Thunderbird Experimentiert. Ergebnis war mit der Richtigen Leistung wurde der Prozessor richtig gut gekühlt aber das hatte Kondenswasser  zu folge was natürlich Kontraproduktiv war außerdem Stand die Leistungsaufnahme in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## shootme55 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Wir hatten damals, also vor inzwischen 15 Jahren, auch mit Peltier-Elementen herumexperimentiert. Der einzige Vorteil an der Technik ist ja auch dass man Temperaturen unter der Umgebungstemperatur erreichen kann, was ja mit einer dichten Wasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung unmöglich ist. Damals hatte ein Kumpel ein entsprechendes Peltier-Element mit einer Wasserkühlung gekühlt, um die enorme Abwärme des Elements unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Diese Mini-Peltiers gabs auch schon von Thermaltake, und auch die waren systembedingt damals schon zum scheitern verurteilt. Wenn man an den Energieerhaltungssatz denkt, und dann den 6-Pin an einem 92mm-Kühler sieht sollte jedem, der in Physik in der Schule aufgepasst hat klar sein, dass der Kühler keine Wunder vollbringt.

Was mir an der Stelle nicht ganz klar ist: Im Prinzip ist das Peltier auf beiden Seiten mit Heatpipes eingepackt. Somit wird auch die kalte Seite luftgekühlt. Wärs nicht sinnvoller, das PE unten anzubringen und dann den Kühler nur zu nutzen um das PE zu kühlen? Auf die wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist kommts mir vor, wenn man es als geschlossenes System betrachtet,  wie ein Kupferblock dem in der Mitte ein kleiner Heizkörper eingebaut wurde.



pirat26 schrieb:


> Hmmm es war glaube ich 1997 oder 1998, da haben ich schon mit den Peltier Elementen an meinem Thunderbird Experimentiert. Ergebnis war mit der Richtigen Leistung wurde der Prozessor richtig gut gekühlt aber das hatte Kondenswasser zu folge was natürlich Kontraproduktiv war außerdem Stand die Leistungsaufnahme in keinem Verhältnis.



Der Thunderbird kam erst 2000 auf den Markt. Davor gabs nur die Slots (Argon, Pluto, Orion). Bist knapp daneben.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Das Problem mit Peltierelementen ist das sie -wie schon von einigen hier bemerkt- durch ihre Ineffizienz  zusätzliche Wärmeleistung in das System einbringen. Wird diese nicht  adäquat abgeführt erhöht sich die mittlere Temperatur des Gesamtsystems  und das Peltierelement kann am Ende sogar kontraproduktiv sein.

Beispiel: Wir haben einen CPU-Kühler, der 20°C kalte Luftstrom kann 5W/K  von den Heatpipes abführen. Der Wärmewiderstand zum Heatspreader liegt  bei 0,1K/W. Wenn wir jetzt einen CPU mit 100W Abwärme annehmen wird die  Heatpipe 40°C warm und der Heatspreader 50°C. Wenn wir jetzt ein  Peltierelement mit einer elektrischen Leistung von 35W einbauen erhöht  sich die Temperatur der Heatpipes durch die zusätzliche Abwärme des  Peltierelements auf 46,5°C. Kann das 35W Peltierelement die höhere  Temperatur auf der Heatpipeseite durch seine Kühlleistung wettmachen?  Wohl eher nicht denn die Effizienz solcher Elemente ist bekanntlich  nicht überragend. Die Kühlleistung liegt vermutlich in der Größenordnung  der elektrischen Leistung. Dabei stehen wir bei einem Problem: Die  Kühlleistung müsste größer sein als die CPU Leistung damit die CPU-Seite  des Peltierelements kälter sein kann als die Heatpipeseite- und ist sie  das nicht ist das Peltierelement sogar kontraproduktiv.

Unterm Strich erwarte ich mir von diesem Kühler nicht nur keine Wunder, ich erwarte sogar das er ausgesprochen schlecht ist. Außer vielleicht auf irgendeinem LV CPU mit einer TDP deutlich unter 50W. Und auch da sind zwar die Temperaturen vielleicht nicht so schlecht aber die Lautstärke dafür umso schlechter.

Ein grundlegendes Problem der Peltiertechnik ist auch die geringe Leistungsdichte: Peltierelemente mit einer wesentlich höheren Leistung sind einfach größer als ein CPU-Kühlerboden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Was mir an der Stelle nicht ganz klar ist: Im Prinzip ist das Peltier auf beiden Seiten mit Heatpipes eingepackt. Somit wird auch die kalte Seite luftgekühlt. Wärs nicht sinnvoller, das PE unten anzubringen und dann den Kühler nur zu nutzen um das PE zu kühlen? Auf die wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist kommts mir vor, wenn man es als geschlossenes System betrachtet,  wie ein Kupferblock dem in der Mitte ein kleiner Heizkörper eingebaut wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Thunderbird kam erst 2000 auf den Markt. Davor gabs nur die Slots (Argon, Pluto, Orion). Bist knapp daneben.




Der Grundgedanke solcher Mischbauweisen ist eine bessere Ausnutzung des Luftstroms durch das Peltier. Prinzipiell tragen die hinteren Lamellen in einem Doppelturmkühler weniger zur Gesamtkühlleistung bei, weil sie mir vorgewärter Luft arbeiten müssen. Steigert man nun mit einem Peltier den Temperaturgradienten am zweiten Lamellenturm, steigt dessen thermische Effizient und man kann mehr Wärme abführen. Im Vergleich zu einer reinen Peltierkühlung reicht für diesen Booster-Einsatz ein deutlich kleineres Peltier, den ein Teil der Wärme wird im erste Lamellenturm weiterhin konventionell abgeführt. Dafür sind Temperaturen unter der Umgebungstemperatur weder vorgesehen noch in relevantem Maße möglich.
Zumindest mir ist aber auch kein Praxisszenario bekannt, in dem die durch derartige Peltier-Booster erzielte zusätzliche Kühlleistung auch nur den Kühlungsbedarf des Peltiers selbst deckt. Wenn viel Wärme abtransportiert werden muss erreicht ein Peltier nur noch einen kleinen Temperaturunterschied, kann also wenig Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung nehmen. Bei geringer Abwärme und normalem Luftdurchsatz wird die Luft im ersten Lamellenturm kaum vorgewärmt und es gibt keinen Nachteil, den das Peltier kompensieren kann. Bei geringer CPU-Abwärme und geringem Luftdurchsatz würde zwar die von der Gesamtkonstruktion an die Luft abgeführte Wärme deutlich steigen – aber da das Peltier auch die Wärmeentwicklung vervielfacht und nicht genug Kühlluft zur Verfügung steht, steigen die Temperaturen trotzdem.


----------



## shootme55 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Am Ende führt doch kein Weg an einem Kompressor, Trockeneis, Flüssigstickstoff oder ähnlichem vorbei wenn man Temperaturen unter Raumluft haben will. Hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht, seinen Wakü-Radiator mit einer Berieselung zu Kühlen? Damit sollte man (zumindest theoretisch) unter Raumtemperatur kommen können oder?


----------



## flotus1 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Einfacher wäre es wohl die Wakü mit Leitungswasser zu spülen. Das ist ganzjährig schön kühl und wenn man es schafft das richtig zu dosieren ist der Wasserverbrauch nicht mal so hoch. Ob das wirklich mal jemand umgesetzt hat wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Am Ende führt doch kein Weg an einem Kompressor, Trockeneis, Flüssigstickstoff oder ähnlichem vorbei wenn man Temperaturen unter Raumluft haben will. Hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht, seinen Wakü-Radiator mit einer Berieselung zu Kühlen? Damit sollte man (zumindest theoretisch) unter Raumtemperatur kommen können oder?



Verdunstungskühlungen ("Bongkühler") waren zur Jahrtausendwende durchaus verbreitet. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum steigt aber schnell und heutige Kühlerfeinstrukturen würden den Dreck aus der Umgebung nicht lange tollerieren. Praktisch ist weiterhin der sehr einfache Eigenbau, wenn eine starke Pumpe vorhanden ist, und die automatische Vermeidung von Kondenswasser.


----------



## MaxRink (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei diesem (schlechten) Spielzeug nein, bei den Kühlungen, die unter Umgebungstemperatur gehen (Peltier, Kompressor usw.) allerdings schon. Die Lösung ist den Sockel zu isolieren und ihn in Schaumstoff usw. einzuwickeln (Vorsicht bei der Unterseite des Mainboards!).



Plastidip geht auch ganz gut


----------



## Samba001 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Also ich hab mir das Teil bestellt und eingebaut und bin positive überrascht.
Hatte vorher eine Wakü drinnen (Raijintek mit 240ger Radiator
Der Hex 2 kühlt definitive besser zwischen 10 -12 grad unter Volllast im ambient mode als die Wakü.
Insane Mode habe ich mal gestestet hab aber ganz schnell wieder umgestellt als die temp unter 10 Grad gefallen ist.
Lautstärke für mich nicht wahrnehmbar. Abwärme ist ähnlich wie bei der Wakü am Radiator.
Mal sehen was die Tage noch so passiert ....


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Samba001 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir das Teil bestellt und eingebaut und bin positive überrascht.
> Hatte vorher eine Wakü drinnen (Raijintek mit 240ger Radiator
> Der Hex 2 kühlt definitive besser zwischen 10 -12 grad unter Volllast im ambient mode als die Wakü.
> Insane Mode habe ich mal gestestet hab aber ganz schnell wieder umgestellt als die temp unter 10 Grad gefallen ist.
> ...



Was erwartest du bei einer WaKü die gerade mal 75€ kostet??  Dieser Kühler kostet fast das doppelte, da erwarte ich auch bessere Ergebnisse, teste es mal gegen eine richtigen WaKü.


----------



## Samba001 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

was kostet denn eine RICHTIGE Wasserkühlung?
Also ich bin zufrieden und nur das zählt..


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Samba001 schrieb:


> was kostet denn eine RICHTIGE Wasserkühlung?
> Also ich bin zufrieden und nur das zählt..



Nur für CPU? 120-150€, je nachdem ob du die Teile Neu oder gebraucht kaufst. kannst auch noch locker über die 200€ Grenze kommen wenn du besonders hochwertige Teile willst.


----------



## ACDSee (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Samba001 schrieb:


> was kostet denn eine RICHTIGE Wasserkühlung?
> Also ich bin zufrieden und nur das zählt..



Das ist schwer zu sagen... Da ne Wakü sehr individuell ist. 
Grundbestandteile einer Wakü sind halt Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, Kühler, Radiator und Lüfter.
 Dazu kommen die Kosten für Schlauch, Anschlüsse, Kühlmedium und ggf. Befestigungsmaterial/Adapter.

Das bekommt man für ca. 200-250 Euro hin (nicht beachten, ist nur als Beipiel mal zusammengeklickt).

Wenn es aber Rohre statt Schlauch, spezielle Winkel, größere Durchmesser und co werden sollen, kann da noch einiges dazu kommen.
Auch GPU-, Mainboard- und RAM-Kühler kann man verbauen, mehrere Radiatoren und und und..

Die meisten gönnen sich zudem:
- noch nen Ablasshahn
- gewinkelte Anschlüsse
- Lüftersteuerung
- Durchflussmesser
- Temperatormesser
- Wasserspiele
- LEDs
- etc.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Das ist schwer zu sagen... Da ne Wakü sehr individuell ist.
> Grundbestandteile einer Wakü sind halt Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, Kühler, Radiator und Lüfter.
> Dazu kommen die Kosten für Schlauch, Anschlüsse, Kühlmedium und ggf. Befestigungsmaterial/Adapter.
> 
> ...



Und bei diesen Extras bist du schnell bei 300€ und mehr  Aber 200€ stimmt schon wenn man hochwertige Teile nimmt, "Low-Budget" geht auch bis 150€ solange es nur für die CPU sein soll.


----------



## Samba001 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Das mir dann doch zu viel  Bastelei. Ich geh auf die 50 zu da sind die Hände nicht mehr ganz so ruhig.
Da kommt mir Der Hex 2 doch sehr gelegen einbauen fertig.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Und was spricht bei deinen Anforderungen gegen einen günstigen Luftkühler für unter 30€? Einbauen, fast 100€ gespart, fertig.


----------



## Samba001 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Zu Laut. Meine Ohren funktionieren noch ^^


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Dann lies mal den Artikel und überlege dir dann ob du wegen des Geräuschpegels zuschlagen solltest.


----------



## Schallrich (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Wenn @Samba001 mit dem Teil zufrieden ist dann passt das doch.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Ich bekomme das Teil die Tage für ein Review, dann werde ich ja sehe was es kann. Ich bin skeptisch 
Praktischerweise habe ich auch eine 240er Triton da


----------



## Samba001 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Ich lasse mich da immer gerne Intuitive leiten. Natürlich kann ich nach anderen Kriterien vorgehen aber jeder hat da sein eigenes Credo.
Es wird auch immer ein Pro und Kontra geben und es endet immer in der frage" was will ich". Und genau hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
Ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden, und genau das ist es was zählt.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Ach du hast das Ding wirklich?
Dann beiß ich mir mal auf die Zunge was den Grund deiner Kaufentscheidung angeht.


----------



## Philipus II (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es nur ansatzweise an voluminösere Kühllösungen wie AiO mit 240-mm-Lüfter rankommt. Wer aber keinen Platz für einen großen Radiator oder Turmkühler hat muss aber nunmal Kompromisse machen.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Denke ich auch nicht, aber das ist ja gerade das was der Hersteller/Händler bewerben ("die maximale Kühlstärke reicht gar an AiO-Wasserkühler mit 240-mm-Radiatoren heran."). Ich kann das Ding wie gesagt die Tage testen und kann direkt den Vergleich zu 240 AiOs und großen Towerkühlern ziehen, die auch schon in dem Testsys waren.

Laut "Samba001 " (ich behaupte mal der gleiche User hat auch die Bewertung bei CK geschrieben), ja sogar 12 grad besser als ne 240er AiO von Raijintek...ich bin wirklich extrem gespannt


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Zwischen reicht heran und ist gleichwertig ist ja immer auch noch ne Lücke


----------



## MaxDau (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Also ich sehe das Thema mit dem Hex 2.0 auch sehr kritisch. Da ich mir aber ein Bild machen möchte, habe ich mir das Teil mal gekauft. Um einen ordentlichen Vergleich zu haben, habe ich mir die Eisbär (240) dazugeholt. Die wurde hier von Torsten schon getestet und als gut bewertet. Die Luftkühler werden durch den Noctua nh-d 15 vertreten. 
Für mich ist es fast unwichtig, wie warm die innere Gehäusetemperatur wird. Dafür gibt es zu viele unterschiedliche Gehäuse und Lüfter und Lüftungskonzepte um das vernünftig beurteilen zu können. Solange die Abwärme nicht so extrem ansteigt, dass es unmöglich wird, diese abzuführen, ist das kein Punkt der für die Wahl des CPU-Kühler relevant word,  sondern eher für das Gehäuse und die Gehäuselüftung. 

Den Hex 2.0 habe ich gestern schon verbaut um zu sehen, ob er in mein Testgehäuse passt. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, kann man den Kühler (und somit auch den Luftstrom) in 90 Grad Schritten beliebig montieren. Somit kann man auch den Luftstrom sehr einfach kontrollieren. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wer hier das Rennen macht und ob der Hex 2.0 sein Geld annähernd wert ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Du holst die aus reiner Neugier den 130€ Kühler, die Eisbaer und einen NH-D15? Man deine Neugier ist verdammt kostspielig^^
Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## MaxDau (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du holst die aus reiner Neugier den 130€ Kühler, die Eisbaer und einen NH-D15? Man deine Neugier ist verdammt kostspielig^^
> Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht!



Nein, den 124,90€ Kühler und die Eisbaer. NH-D15 habe ich schon früher gekauft.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Das macht es nicht besser 

Mein Exemplar ist auch da, hübsch ist er ja


----------



## MaxDau (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Meinst du den hex 2.0? 
Hat deiner auch ganz leichte Schäden? Mein Handyakku ist gerade leer, darum kann ich kein Bild hochladen. Aber bei mir sind an den Rippen ganz leichte Schäden zu erkennen. Nichts was ich jetzt zurückschicken würde. Aber bei dem teuersten Luftkühler in meinem Leben schaue ich mir das schon sehr genau an.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Muss ich mir gleich mal genauer anschauen. Versuch bitte später mal die Stelle zu fotografieren.


----------



## Samba001 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Also bei meinem war alles in Ordnung hab ihn gerade nochmal angeschaut.


----------



## MaxDau (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Wie man erkennen kann, lag er sogar noch in der original Verpackung. Sind halt auch nur minimale Fehler. Aber man sieht sie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

da wurde lediglich etwas schlecht gestanzt/entgratet, da sieht man bei vielen Kühlern, besonders wenn die eloxiert wurden. Ich hatte kaum ein Kühler wo man sowas gar nicht sieht (noctua ist da vorbildlich).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht meiner aus. Ein Mangel ist das auf keinen Fall, wobei bei 130€ etwas sauberer gearbeitet werden könnte, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## MaxDau (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Ich hab natürlich die Kartonage aus der Schachtel genommen und das Plastik entfernt, bevor ich ihn begutachtet habe 
Aber er war genau so verpackt. Ich hab noch nie so viel für einen Luftkühler bezahlt. Darum schaue ich mir das Stück schon genau an. Man will ja was haben für sein Geld.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Hatte keine Lust den jetzt auszupacken, will für die Pics später keine Fingerabdrücke drauf machen. Aber man sieht ja an der Ecke bei mir, dass der auch diese kleinen Schrammen hat.


----------



## MaxDau (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Hatte eben nochmal das Board mit dem Kühler in der Hand. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Kühler mit sehr wenig Kraft nach links und rechts kippen kann, wodurch er natürlich nicht mehr auf der CPU aufliegt. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder habe ich vielleicht nur falsche Abstandshalter verwendet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



MaxDau schrieb:


> Hatte eben nochmal das Board mit dem Kühler in der Hand. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Kühler mit sehr wenig Kraft nach links und rechts kippen kann, wodurch er natürlich nicht mehr auf der CPU aufliegt. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder habe ich vielleicht nur falsche Abstandshalter verwendet?


Jeden Kühler kann man "leicht" nach links, rechts, oben oder unten bewegen. Das Mainboard biegt sich sehr leicht. Darum hat der Kühlerboden trotzdem guten Kontakt zur CPU.


----------



## MaxDau (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeden Kühler kann man "leicht" nach links, rechts, oben oder unten bewegen. Das Mainboard biegt sich sehr leicht. Darum hat der Kühlerboden trotzdem guten Kontakt zur CPU.



Ich meine keine leichte natürliche "Biegung" sondern direkten Abstand.




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/176883462

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Samba001 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Hast du evtl. die backplate falsch herum montiert? Sorry sehe jetzt erst das Video ....  sieht nach den falschen Abstandshalter aus bzw. Schrauben.


----------



## MaxDau (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Samba001 schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. die backplate falsch herum montiert? Sorry sehe jetzt erst das Video ....  sieht nach den falschen Abstandshalter aus bzw. Schrauben.



Ich zitiere hier mal aus dem UserGuide für Intel 115X


			
				Hex 2.0 User Guide schrieb:
			
		

> Attach backplate (B) to the back of the motherboard using included *large standoffs (D)*.


https://phononic.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/HEX2.0User_Guide.pdf

Neben dem Sockel auf dem Mainboard steht * LGA 1151*
Also entweder braucht man für So. 1151 die Kurzen oder ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, den ich nicht sehe.


----------



## Samba001 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Hmm komisch meiner sitzt Bombenfest hab auch Sockel 1151


----------



## MaxDau (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Einfach nochmal neu montiert und schon habe ich den Fehler gefunden. Auf dem Bild sieht man links die richtige und rechts die aktuelle/falsche Position der "Nippel". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxDau (1. August 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

So, ich habe den Hex 2.0 unter absolut identischen Bedingungen mit dem Eisbaer 240 verglichen. 

System:
Gehäuse:	Dark Base 900
Mainboard:	Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero
CPU:	i7 6700k @ 4,7GHz & Auto Vcore (~1.440)
RAM:	32GB DDR4 2800 CL 14 (1.35)
Grafikkarte:	GTX 680 classified
SSD:	2x Samsung EVO 850 (250GB Raid 0)

Das Gehäuse habe ich nicht verändert. Die Lüfter sind alle wie geliefert.
Seitenteile waren bei den Tests geschlossen. Deckel war nicht montiert, also oben offen.

Eigentlich wollte ich den Noctua NH-D15 auch noch testen. Dieser verweigerte sich aber in der Montage. Lag wohl an das falschen Mainboardplatte :s
Als Wärmeleitmittel habe ich mich für die Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly entschieden. 

Zur Lasterzeugung habe ich Intel XTU verwendet. Jeweils 30 Minuten Stresstest.

*Hex 2.0*
Der Hex 2.0 hat als ersten Schritt ein Firmewareupdate (v1.2) bekommen. Wir wollen ja fair sein 
Eine Funktion zur manuellen Steuerung des Lüfters kann man vergeblich suchen. Der Kühler entscheidet selbst, wann er welche Leistung bringt. Dies dient wohl zum Schutz vor Kondenswasserbildung. Leider enstehen so hohe Temperaturspitzen in der Zeit zwischen Last und Reaktion des Kühlers. So waren kurzzeitige Höchstwerte von 90 Grad Celsius messbar. Im IDLE kühlte der Kühler ein paar Grad unter Raumtemperatur. Während der Testphase waren immer wieder hohe Temperatursprünge sichtbar. Diese gingen teilweise über 15 Kelvin. 
Während der 30 minütigen Testphase  konnte der Hex 2.0 mit 62 Grad Celsius durchschnittlicher Temperatur ein gutes Bild abgeben.

*Eisbaer 240*
Ich habe die Kühlung oben in den Deckel als "Pull" (Kühlkörper->Lüfter->Gehäuse) montiert. Das System läuft so leise, dass ich ohne den Lichtern nicht wüsste, dass die Kühlung läuft. Im IDLE lagen die Temperaturen bei 23-25 Grad Celsius. Meiner Meinung nacht ist das ok. Das entspricht etwa der Raumtemperatur. Gemessene Höchsttemperaturen lagen mit 83 Grad Celsius deutlich niedriger als bei Hex 2.0. Dennoch erreicht die Kühlung während der Testphase 62 Grad Celsius und liegt somit genau gleich mit dem Hex 2.0.

Durch die identischen Temperaturen habe ich einen Fehler vermutet und den Test mit der Eisbaer bei deutlich niedriger Raumtemperatur wiederholt. Das Ergebnis zeigte mir, dass es kein Fehler war. Bei deutlich niedriger Raumtemperatur konnte die Eisbaer sowohl die max. Temperatur als auch den Durchschnitt senken. Max. lag bei 81 Grad Celsius und der Durchschnitt ging von 62 Grad Celsius auf 57 Grad Celsius. 

*Eisbaer 240 - Kapitel 2*
Die Eisbaer hat es mir angetan. Deshalb wollte ich doch gleich mal testen, was da noch machbar ist. Das gleiche Testsystem wurde 4,9GHz (49x100) erhöht. VCore liegt bei etwa 1.392 V und geht unter voller Last auf bis zu 1.440 V. Die Eisbaer schlürft das bei durchschnittlichen 58 Grad Celsius locker weg. 


*Fazit*
Ich habe den Hex als sehr sprunghaft empfunden. Die fehlende Eigenkontrolle der Kühlleistung so wie Einstellungen, ab welcher Temperatur welche Kühlleistung erbracht werden sollte, lassen den Hex als einfachen Luftkühler mit unnötigen USB-Anschluss wirken. Bei einem Kaufpreis von 125€ habe ich mir deutlich mehr erwartet. Dennoch muss man erwähnen, dass der Hex 2.0 an die Leistung aktueller AiO Wasserkühlungen kommt.
Die Eisbaer 240 wird als AiO mit modularen Teilen geliefert. Der Ansatz und der Gedanke dahinter gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Kühlleistung ist Top und Preis/Leistung finde ich unschlagbar.  

Für meinen PC werde ich die Eisbaer 240 verwenden und diese erweitern.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. August 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Danke für deine Eindrücke, aber..

- Kelvin gibt eine Differenz an, mir scheint es so als würdest du aber absolute Temperaturen angeben (Grad Celcius).
- muss man zwei Kühler natürlich bei identischer Raumtemptesten bzw diese abziehen (deswegen ja Kelvin)
- kann es eigentlich nicht sein, das ein Luft/Wasser-Kühler bei unterschiedlichen Raumtemps anders performen. Das steigt/fällt linear. Also 5 Grad mehr im Raum = 5 Grad mehr auf CPU

Das mit den Sprüngen, finde ich aber sehr interessant!


----------



## Samba001 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*

Welches Kühlprofile hast du denn für den Test benutzt beim Hex 2 ? Standard, Insane oder High ambient.
Das  Firmwareupdate  auf 1.2 habe ich auch gerade mal auprobiert und ich muss sagen es wurde böse an der Kühlleistung rumgeschraubt.
Im Idle ist die Kühlung jetzt komplett auf passive. Das war mit 1.0 anders, aber das ist vollkommen ok.
Unter Last macht sich das nun auch bemerkbar mit höheren Temp spitzen.  Mit der Version 1.0 aktiviert sich der Kühler fast doppelt so oft wie mit 1.2 und das mit vollem Ausschlagspegel.
Ist das nur bei mir so oder kann das wer bestätigen (evtl. ein Bug. )


----------



## MaxDau (1. August 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 2.0: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element kostet 125 Euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Danke für deine Eindrücke, aber..
> 
> - Kelvin gibt eine Differenz an, mir scheint es so als würdest du aber absolute Temperaturen angeben (Grad Celcius).
> - muss man zwei Kühler natürlich bei identischer Raumtemptesten bzw diese abziehen (deswegen ja Kelvin)
> ...



Danke, das kommt davon, wenn man früh am Morgen solche Sachen schreibt. Habs eben ausgebessert. 
Ich habe beide Kühler bei gleicher Raumtemperatur gemessen. Lediglich nach dem Vergleich habe ich die Parameter (z.B. Raumtemp.) verändert. 
Worauf beziehst du deinen letzten Satz?



Samba001 schrieb:


> Welches Kühlprofile hast du denn für den Test benutzt beim Hex 2 ? Standard, Insane oder High ambient.
> Das  Firmwareupdate  auf 1.2 habe ich auch gerade mal auprobiert und ich muss sagen es wurde böse an der Kühlleistung rumgeschraubt.
> Im Idle ist die Kühlung jetzt komplett auf passive. Das war mit 1.0 anders, aber das ist vollkommen ok.
> Unter Last macht sich das nun auch bemerkbar mit höheren Temp spitzen.  Mit der Version 1.0 aktiviert sich der Kühler fast doppelt so oft wie mit 1.2 und das mit vollem Ausschlagspegel.
> Ist das nur bei mir so oder kann das wer bestätigen (evtl. ein Bug. )


Den Test selber habe ich auf Standard gemacht. Muss aber auch sagen, dass für mich kein wirklicher Unterschied zwischen den Profilen erkennbar war. Auf Insane ging er etwas runter. Aber das ist für diesen Test absolut egal, da man den Kühler nicht durchgehend auf Insane betreiben kann.


----------

